# Hey you lot whats happening



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi just when you new it was safe I AM back only for a hour a week to make SURE you lot have being behaving yourselfs and not stirring the pot missed you guys just laying around in Hospital waiting to get out I have one hour to read as much as I can so may be awhile till I can answer your response take care Caferacer.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Gregg, I hear the only thing keeping you in the hospital is the nurses! 

I got the emails from your daughter, and you have indeed surpassed my crash! 

Glad to see you are at least given some time on the keyboard. 

We'll take lots of pictures at the show. 

Greg 

p.s. listen to Bonnie!


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Whoops, missed this one.. Nice to see you back online Gregg. 

Keep the music cranked and hope you get out of there soon. Glad Bonnie managed to sneak Dennis in, just to let him know you're still around. 

Don't look at the dollar rates - it'll drive ya nuts! Hope it stays up for a while... 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

get paper and pencil. make some plans of track, buildings or roling stock to build. 
hospitals are so boring, that nothing disturbs you at planning something. 

and git out there, when you got enough plans!


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Kormsen have one arm free to do my laptop tapping so are planning a bit ,good news is stiches are out some still in hope to be out of traction by end November currently bolted down so i am not allow to move and Yep its boring,Dennis my dog paid a unoffical visit and Greg the nurses ohh yer Neil the Dollar is up to even and I am stuck here some one likes my 50s music as well take care you Guys caferacer


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

how long do you have to stay there? 


edit:
if you could need some time-killers, have a look over there:

http://www.arcadetown.com/


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By caferacer on 19 Oct 2010 06:50 PM 
Kormsen have one arm free to do my laptop tapping so are planning a bit ,good news is stiches are out some still in hope to be out of traction by end November currently bolted down so i am not allow to move and Yep its boring,Dennis my dog paid a unoffical visit and Greg the nurses ohh yer Neil the Dollar is up to even and I am stuck here some one likes my 50s music as well take care you Guys caferacer 

Ouch! Geez dude, just what did you do, joust against a SUV?


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

kormsen hope to be out by Feb next year walking could be a little longer event haha. 
vsmith stepped off in some Black ice and had a run in with the road and some armco steel barriers mind you did give the armco a good run for its money only hit it 5 times smashed my hip, shoulder, and my leg went up my back and smashed that as well cut my back to shreads hence all the stiches Did however managed to flip the finger to the speed camera cop whilst heading down the road,good news is the private bits are fine was hanging on to them for dear life and oooohh yes my bike is ok not to badly smashed up so hope to be riding soon the bike anyway. 
Real shame I missed Martys event was so looking forward to meeting some of the guys just glad that they are not putting me back into a coma all the time and kicking myself bit hard when in traction about the Fairplex event will miss that as well. 
At least I can fix my bike up when I get out of here and finally start playing Trains hope to be on my back this week end still in traction for a while apart from that lives great (all ways look on the bright side of life) till next time take care and behave yourselfs caferacer.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

february? - so, whatever the theme of your layout will be, you got the chance to make it a very well researched and planned layout. 

and in the meanwhile i wish you nice nurses


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

kormsen working out the Railroad layout now refining the bridges and tunnels have the time to do my research now that I am flat on my back better than looking at the floor for weeks,planning is going ok Can not wait to get out of this place this morning they played Time is on my side by the Rolling stones sure bets Staying alive by the Beegees just have to figure out how to get that nice Nurse home with me some how its all in the planning caferacer


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow I missed this thread some how. Glade to hear ya survived. I was wondering what happen to you. Now I know the rest of the story







Take care and get well. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad you survived that awful wreck. Stick with cars and trains from now on!


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 27 Oct 2010 04:37 PM 
Stick with cars and trains from now on! 

i wouldn't. if it would be me, i would have to go back on a bike.
at least that was, how i quit rodeo riding. a year and a half walking on a stick - then back in the corral! 
later, at fifty i quit after a very good ride.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Jerry and kormsen to sore to do much at present apart from sorting out the railroad which is coming ahead in leaps and bounds hope to hit the road not so hard next time in my ratrod and my bike no more wet day rides from now on. 
My daugther Bonnie has hidden the keys to me bikes I do not have the heart to tell her I can hotwire them any way,good news is the 6 inch bolts are out of my shoulder and replaced with 4 x 4 inch bolts look a bit more human should scare the kids at trick or treat night my leg now has some feeling in it still black from bruising. 
The Cop I flipped the finger to whilst sliding down the road pass him came in and said that he was about to get out of his car and slow down the traffic because he saw the black ice just as I went down hit the deck and slid past him he said that he did not expect me to live after hitting the armco so many times and so hard I told him I was waiting for a ticket for not being in control on a highway?, mind you he saw my Nurse and said that I was very lucky like I can do much bolted down ,still the railroad is getting a lot of attention to detail till next time guys take care and stay upright caferacer


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

did the cop give you back the finger? ;-)


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

kormsen no he was in shock to see me racing past on me back he new I would be collecting some of the armco barriers and the finger was my way of saying hello officer,you no the funny thing about the whole thing was he put his hand up for me to stop ,I was doing 40 odd kilometres a hour past him and my ability to stop at any certain point was beyond my control even after bounching of the steel armco I think I have to smile at this one still the railroad planning is coming on well hope to be back soontake care caferacer


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i'm not riding neither bike nor horse, nowadays - so YOU take care! (and don't loosen the brakes on your bed, mate)


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

kormsen its so boring just laying here flat on my back would not mind a drive around the wards roll on Feb 2011 so I can get out and at least try to walk thanks for your comments made me smile during a bad time in my life so bloody sore, dropped 25 kilos in weight about 60 pound so its not all that bad hope to meet you guys soon caferacer


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

the "out of service" sign hanging at your bed for three more months? - you really should look, if you can find some online game to your likening. 

or the single player games "Railroad Tycoon" 1 and 2.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

kormsen I have being watching youtube and viewing Dennis Sirrine "Palo Verde and Southwest Railroad " man thats one place I would like to visit having the leg reset next week so will be out for a few days back in a coma and enjoying youtube, played strip poker with the night nurses last night any thing to pass the time the morphine knocks you around a lot. 
Wish I was at fairplex event rather than here this week end take care caferacer


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, missed you here, great weather, lots of good people and vendors. 

I have been to Dennis' layout, PERFECT trackwork, runs like a dream, air powered switch motors... now he just needs to dump that battery power and turn on the track power all the time (he has both). 

I have not been there since the expansion... 

Greg


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Greg do really enjoy Dennis Sirrine railroad, trust that everyone enjoyed the EVENT at Fairplex, my only wish was to visit and enjoy this but my tenth surgery knocked me about i have smashed my hip 4 times now since my accident running out of places for the bolts to screw in to me fell out of bed the other night and landed wrong side up again just so over this PAIN business its B.S. 
Do enjoy the photos when I am allowed net time to view hope to get more net time soon have my own laptop here now so heres hoping drugged up most of the time with morphine for the pain and the brains a bit fried at present getting out of In/Ten/Care unit to a high risk ward no jokes about high risk really keen to view some more photos guys so start uploading them, take care all you guys caferacer


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Please take this the right way: 

Listen to Bonnie and quit mucking around! You need to heal for the spring show! If you don't heal up in time, maybe we will all have to come over and kick some more butt! ha ha ha ha! 

Seriously, take it easy, knit up, and then you can have more fun... I'm sure you have worn out the nurses by now! 

Take care! 

Greg


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Greg if I take it any easy i will fall back into a coma again haha they have bolted me back into place for a week so me hip is joined to the bed no more falling out its starting to hurt alot now haha. 
Goodnews I have seen the light well a few times of late who am i kidding ? iam GOING OUTDOORS now so I am being told no more indoor going out doors instead Bonnieville my Daugther has put me on the right track so to speak and plans are coming on nicely a real railroad out side mind you Dennis Sirrine did help put me over the edge now have something to look forward too planning this one so yet more planning take care you guys caferacer


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds great Gregg, well, I believe for the scale of layout you are going, you will have no choice but track power (here will come the battery people), but multiple locos, long trains, etc. will prove my opinion. 

So, start looking for SS rails... if you have not started, I would recommend looking at code 250 stainless for looks, but 332 will be fine too. I am 332 stainless, but if I was starting today, would go the 250 because of the better looks. 

Sounds like you are on the mend. They are planning to have another show at the Fairplex in Pomona in May or June, maybe you will be able to make it? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well glade to hear things are improving. Next time wear a seat belt to bed







I had the opportunity also to visit Dennis RR very impressive. He was in the process of building the new part when I was there. If ya can not make it to the spring show you should try to come to the National convention in KCMO Nice place you'd like it. Hoping a lot of the folks from this forum make it out. Later RJD


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

RJD my Daugther Bonnieville just purchase a new 6 point racing harness Williams brand for my Ratrod truck she said if i do not stop faling out of bed at night she will strap me in to me bed looks kind of cool made the nursing staff smile,Dennis Sirrine railroad is one place i tend to visit for a long time and get some ideas and help which he has so kindly offered me all ready. 
Greg E yer Buddy boy are we going to spend some time working out this railroad going to use 250 S/S all the way and full track power is the go Iam reading about the air switches and are keen to read more when I can as I plan to use them rather than electric switches, planning is a slow thing in here as the Hospital like giving me the morphine for the pain and its becoming boring now and slowing down my plan design time would not wish this on anyone not even the spare parts dept were I get my engine parts from haha. 
Had the contractor up here the other day working out the drainage plans and the pond lakes area he felt a bit sick looking at my hip bolted to the bed so we covered it up big girl he is still hes keen to get started even if Iam waiting for a leave pass still Santa may bring me something nice I hope till next time take care from the fun factory caferacer


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Llagas creek is now selling the air components, same as California & Oregon Coast... Did you find the page on my site on the air switches? search "air operated switches" in the search box on top of every page on my site. 

I want the ones with the integral microswitch, but I'm working on that. 

The air operated switches are so easy to hook up and work so well you will be amazed. 

Get well dangit! 

Greg


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Well since no other battery guy chipped in.. 

Track power, DCC and 250 stainless all the way for what you have in mind, no doubt about it. 

Greg, curious about long term UV damage to the airlines where they attach to the switches. Is this a spot prone to small leaks developing? 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope, have left most of my line exposed several years. Haven't had any rot yet. 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep Gregg I'd say if you ever make it over here Dennis is the place to visit. Your will never cease to be amazed at his RR. Lots to see. Later RJD


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

aceinspp on the mend can not wait to get over their and meet you guys and see some real Garden Railroads looking forward to it take care caferacer


----------

